# Hey, Misha (or anyone who knows...) What all Bulb/Periphery songs are in Drop Ab?



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 15, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody can list which songs are in Drop Ab on the 7 string? I'm pretty sure Light, Icarus Lives, and Juggernaut/Inertia are all Drop Ab, but I think a few of the other 7 string songs were using different tunings.... Like, I think one of them was Ab Db Ab Db Gb Bb Eb... The reason I ask is because I've pretty much settled on this tuning for good, and I wanted to learn a few of these songs... What others besides the 3 I mentioned are in Drop Ab?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 15, 2008)

eureka is in drop Ab, at least


----------



## Coryd (Oct 15, 2008)

Icarus Lives....i think


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 15, 2008)

So, that's 4 songs

Icarus Lives
Juggernaut/Inertia
Light
Eureka

Any others?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 16, 2008)

The Walk too I believe


----------



## Zak1233 (Oct 16, 2008)

InCasinoOut said:


> The Walk too I believe


----------



## gaunten (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't remember if letter experiment is A or Ab... also, isn't light G? (I might be wrong)


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 16, 2008)

gaunten said:


> I can't remember if letter experiment is A or Ab... also, isn't light G? (I might be wrong)



It might be, I'm not sure. I thought it was Ab.... God damn he switches tunings constantly haha, 

misha, good sir?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 17, 2008)

i&#180;m sure he doesen&#180;t go below Ab on his sevenstrings


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 19, 2008)

Edit - im a retard


----------



## bulb (Oct 19, 2008)

hey, sorry i didnt see this sooner, been a bit busy these days...
most of the songs are in drop Ab, i ended up recording one or two of the 7 string songs in drop A, but they will eventually be moved to Ab, the only exception being racecar, forever and a half, prerequisite and as it were which are in Bb Standard with a 6th string dropped to Db


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 20, 2008)

bulb said:


> hey, sorry i didnt see this sooner, been a bit busy these days...
> most of the songs are in drop Ab, i ended up recording one or two of the 7 string songs in drop A, but they will eventually be moved to Ab, the only exception being racecar, forever and a half, prerequisite and as it were which are in Bb Standard with a 6th string dropped to Db



Cool. Thanks for the reply. If you get a chance, which songs were recorded in Drop A?


----------



## Chrisbetty (Jul 5, 2010)

I actually just covered a version of Icarus lives by periphery a few days ago and used the video of bulb playing it for reference as far as Which frets are used and then had to find out the tuning on my own but I think I am correct cause it sounded on pitch with everything I was doing but it was Ab for the 7th and the rest a Hals step down so....Ab Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Ee.Pm me for a video link if you need one


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 5, 2010)

Most of the 6 string songs excluding Zyglrox are drop C and most of the 7 string ones are drop G# (or Ab) as I understand.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jul 6, 2010)

way to bump a 2 year old thread


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 6, 2010)

the amount of threads on this site that say "Hey Misha, teach me your songs..." is ridiculous...


----------



## glp1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

I hate to bump a thread thats been dead for almost 4 years but I thought it might be cool to update this and add the songs off PII and Clear that are in Drop Ab. All I know off the top of my head is Face Palm Mute, Make Total Destroy, and Feed The Ground. What else?


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Apr 7, 2014)

This is my best approximation, unsure on a few; in order by album, by song.

Sixer C:
Insomnia
Jetpacks
All New Materialz
Buttersnips
Have A Blast
Luck As A Constant
The Gods Must Be Crazy
Erised
Froggin' Bullfish
Mile Zero

Sixer CGCEGD:
Scarlet

Sixer Bb:
Totla Mad
Frak The Gods

Sixer A:
Zyglrox
Muramasa

Seven String Bb:
Racecar

Seven String Ab:
The Walk
Letter Experiment
Light
Icarus
Ow My Feelings
New Groove
Eureka
Facepalm Mute
Make Total Destroy
Masamune
Zero

Seven String F#:
Ragnarok

8 String F#:
Ji

10 string Bb0:
Epoch

Did I miss any? Don't know/remember for Erised or Captain On.


----------



## Genome (Apr 7, 2014)

Fairly sure Erised is in Drop C. As are Scarlet, Luck As A Constant and Have A Blast. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 7, 2014)

Scarlet is in an open chord tuning CGCEGD (I think)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2014)

I thought Scarlet was in FAGDAD?


----------



## crg123 (Apr 7, 2014)

^ Haha that was a video Bulb made to mess with people/ make people laugh. Look at what it spells out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7K8Vjm8jLU&feature=youtu.be

See. Misha be trollin.


----------



## Genome (Apr 7, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought Scarlet was in FAGDAD?



I wrote a song once in the Arabian Scale, I believe my guitar was tuned to BAGDAD


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Apr 7, 2014)

I edited my above post to try and capture the entire discography with Pirehprey.


----------

